# Going private - initial consultation recommendations for tests



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi

We had our 3 chances on NHS (yes, we were in the lucky catchment for a council that still offers 3). 
Fresh transfer resulted in pregnancy, ok at 7 week scan, silent miscarriage at 12 weeks. 
Two subsequent failed FET. 
5 frozen blasts still available.

Now we have had an initial consultation at a private clinic and (after scanning me and reviewing our notes) this is the list of tests the doctor recommends:

Karyotype blood tests for us both
ERA (Endometrial Receptivity Array Test) Package - scans, hormone blood test (FSH, LH, Oestradiol and progesterone) and endometrium biopsy + pathology
3D Saline scan
Thrombotic Risk Profile

I'm naturally suspicious of having needless add-ons that boost the cost but barely impact our chances, however finding out what the underlying problem is would be a weight off my mind. 

I'd welcome any thoughts on the validity/worth of these tests, and any linked articles about them. Or if you think we should be asking for anything else while we're at it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss 

A lot of those tests are standard level one immunes that they recommend after 3 losses or 3 failed cycles: they are even offered by NHS recurrent miscarriage clinics. The only one that isnt is the ERA: that's a relatively new test so there isn't as much information or evidence about it.

There is a really useful thread in the immunes section about the different tests http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the pointer - we're going to start with the Karyotyping asap.


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Adding costs for reference in case anyone else is doing this:

IVI London
Karyotyping £280 for each of us
ERA £850 excl meds (going ahead with this)
3D Saline scan £400
Thrombotic Risk Profile £595

Also paying Embryoport £250 to courier embryos, and King's Fertility is charging £200 admin fee to release them.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to know your story. I would also opt for doing karyotyping, as genetics is one of the reasons why mcs happen particularly during 1st trimester.


----------

